# straight bar schwinn vers dx schwinn:  How do you tell the difference?



## dm567 (Oct 26, 2011)

How do you tell the difference between a straight bar schwinn and a dx schwinn? Can someone help me out with that?

thanks,

dom


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 26, 2011)

*Vs*

Middle bar on a DX is curved Straightbar is  Straight. So DX 1939-late 50's has curved top bar curved middle bar and either stright or curved bottom bar. Straight bars 1935-Late 50's  come with curved top bar middle bar is straight and the bottom bars started off striaght til 37 when they changed to curved.  There is also the C model which is like the straight bars but the head tube is tipped back and the two top bars are slighly closer together.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 27, 2011)

*complecated answer*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Middle bar on a DX is curved Straightbar is  Straight. So DX 1939-late 50's has curved top bar curved middle bar and either stright or curved bottom bar. Straight bars 1935-Late 50's  come with curved top bar middle bar is straight and the bottom bars started off striaght til 37 when they changed to curved.  There is also the C model which is like the straight bars but the head tube is tipped back and the two top bars are slighly closer together.




Wow, I think I got dizzy with that answer

Look for the straight or curved middle tube.



Bike on the left ---> straight bar,     bike on the right ----> DX frame geometry.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 28, 2011)

*DO you have a pic of a "C" model*

Didnt mean to make ya dizzy. There are a few variations that I wanted to cover thats all. Do you have a pic of a "C" model to add to this?


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 28, 2011)

*I Wana C It Too!*

Ive heard of a C frame also, never seen one. I always thought it was a diamond style double bar, someone please post a pic.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 28, 2011)

*No worries*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Didnt mean to make ya dizzy. There are a few variations that I wanted to cover thats all. Do you have a pic of a "C" model to add to this?




No worries, as a newbie it don't take much to get me dizzy......:o:o:o

Cheers!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2011)

1936 Model C (i think) i just scored from CL


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Nice Craig'sList Score!*

Nice one, Don!!!


----------



## J_Westy (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's my 1939 DX





and my 1938 C


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 29, 2011)

*Thats Not The C I Saw.*

I was told that there was a C Schwinn frame made postwar style "front facing drop outs". Was i told wrong? Some one told me of a C6 sort of like a B6"cantilever" that was made in the late forties.
I looked in the catalouges but no luck. Was there such a bike that may have never been advertised?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 30, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Nice one, Don!!!




Oh.  Oh my. I am so wanting a 39 DX.  Love yours!  I don't know what it is but I think the curved top bars with the straight down tube is sooo cool!


----------



## REC (Oct 31, 2011)

J_Westy said:


> Here's my 1939 DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! Those are two nice rides! I like the straight downtube too. 
REC


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 3, 2011)

REC said:


> WOW! Those are two nice rides! I like the straight downtube too.
> REC




Thanks - They're both a big grin to ride.


----------



## okozzy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Newly finished*

Just finished mine today.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sweetest*

Can one of you guys tell me what the tiny front sprocket and crank is. What does it do to the gearing?


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 6, 2011)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what the tiny front sprocket and crank is. What does it do to the gearing?




I'm running TA Cyclotourist ProVis 5 cranksets on mine... to pay homage to the original klunkers built in the late 70's when TA's were about the only thing available for a triple chainring.

The gearing on the 1939 DX is 30x25 with a Sturmey-Archer 8 speed drum hub out back. The SA is 1-to-1 in 1st gear and overdrive from there.





The gearing on the 1938 C is 36x18 with a Suntour coaster brake out back.


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 6, 2011)

okozzy said:


> Just finished mine today.





Awesome. Well done!


----------



## okozzy (Nov 6, 2011)

*Is all about the climb*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what the tiny front sprocket and crank is. What does it do to the gearing?




It allows you to climb hills that otherwise you would not be able to on one of those old, huge front sprockets.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 6, 2011)

*Much applause!*

That is just too cool!


----------

